# Locating Breaker Box And Reset Button



## Kathyp0402 (Jun 3, 2011)

I just purchased a 2002 Outback by Lite Way 23 ft camper and can not locate the panel box anywhere. We need to reset a breaker that kicked off. Can anyone tell me where to look


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Should be a rectangle panel inside the trailer. Typically around the refrigerator.


----------



## Saltshaker (Mar 23, 2007)

Kathyp0402 said:


> I just purchased a 2002 Outback by Lite Way 23 ft camper and can not locate the panel box anywhere. We need to reset a breaker that kicked off. Can anyone tell me where to look


Close to fridge bottom to left if facing fridge, panel is only about 12" wide, has a loovered bottom with a hinged top section that has a plastic keeper nut on top, turn the plastic nut (usually 1/4-1/2 turn) top section will then drop down exposing the breakers and fuses...


----------

